# Reporter Inez Sainz / Jets Incident



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

In case y'all haven't seen or heard about this... Thoughts??? Afterall, she was humiliated by being whistled at. Wow, there's greater tragedies in life. Attention w$&re.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...ent-draws-cultural-moral-lines?urn=nfl-269542


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

She's just trying to get her 5 min of fame....and she succeeded. Im all about treating women with respect, but come on!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

If you don't want to get treated like a tramp in a men's locker room - don't dress like one.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

she needs to stay out of the locker room


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I thought she was dressed fine, now if she was doing the weather then we all know how them Mexican weather women dress:wink:

Plus she isn't the one complaining, who cares


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

She looks like she belongs on a Mexican TV Gameshow, she is getting exactly what she wanted, hype and a Playboy photo shoot. rs


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

(Girl view here) 

You don't dress like you are going to a bar when you are working in a professional business...you don't see male sports casters dressed in shorts, tees and flip flops in the locker room...NOPE she needs to re-think her dress code as does her boss in my opinion she should be the one in trouble and I also think no one should be in the locker rooms except players, coaches and med staff....The guys should come out of the locker room as they wish and speak with the media ....Everyone deserves a shower and a chance to not be sweaty ....


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> She looks like she belongs on a Mexican TV Gameshow, she is getting exactly what she wanted, hype and a Playboy photo shoot. rs


Exactly Playboy and then ESPN!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

She's getting exactly what she wants ATTENTION.
I'm all for being gentlemanly but if you're in the locker room, then you should either be prepared to be looked at (you are on TV honey) or stay your arse outside with the rest of the media and wait on them to come out and be professionals.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Apparently no one else noticed the problem she is just trying to get attention.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> Apparently no one else noticed the problem she is just trying to get attention.


SHE didn't complain... another reporter did.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

she must go the other way


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> Apparently no one else noticed the problem she is just trying to get attention.


Isn't that what all journalist are trying to do?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

New York Jets organization granted her press authority. Thus, she was a professional broadcast journalist, and allowed in the dressing room.

Oh yeah, where I'm from a gentleman always treats a woman like a lady, regardless of where he is and what she is wearing.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Triad_Marine said:


> (Girl view here)
> 
> You don't dress like you are going to a bar when you are working in a professional business...you don't see male sports casters dressed in shorts, tees and flip flops in the locker room...NOPE she needs to re-think her dress code as does her boss in my opinion she should be the one in trouble *and I also think no one should be in the locker rooms except players, coaches and med staff....The guys should come out of the locker room as they wish and speak with the media* ....Everyone deserves a shower and a chance to not be sweaty ....


X2. I spent many years in football locker rooms, and that is the last place for a woman to be. Im with you in that I don't believe any media should be allowed in a locker room while players are in there. The locker room is a sacred place for a football team, and you have to earn the right to be in there. If you want to interview a player, give them professional courtesy and allow them to shower, change, and leave the locker room.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Triad_Marine said:


> (Girl view here)
> 
> You don't dress like you are going to a bar when you are working in a professional business...you don't see male sports casters dressed in shorts, tees and flip flops in the locker room...NOPE she needs to re-think her dress code as does her boss in my opinion she should be the one in trouble and I also think no one should be in the locker rooms except players, coaches and med staff....The guys should come out of the locker room as they wish and speak with the media ....Everyone deserves a shower and a chance to not be sweaty ....





ZenDaddy said:


> New York Jets organization granted her press authority. Thus, she was a professional broadcast journalist, and allowed in the dressing room.
> 
> Oh yeah, where I'm from a gentleman always treats a woman like a lady, regardless of where he is and what she is wearing.


x2


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> New York Jets organization granted her press authority. *Thus, she was a professional broadcast journalist*, and allowed in the dressing room.
> 
> Oh yeah, where I'm from a gentleman always treats a woman like a lady, regardless of where he is and what she is wearing.


maybe, just maybe, she should dress like a professional broadcast journalist.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> SHE didn't complain... another reporter did.


Yes and thank you. I get it, but not everyone!



ZenDaddy said:


> New York Jets organization granted her press authority. Thus, she was a professional broadcast journalist, and allowed in the dressing room.
> 
> *Oh yeah, where I'm from a gentleman always treats a woman like a lady, regardless of where he is and what she is wearing*.


Yes indeed.

But she is a looker! :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

She Tweeted she was "dying of embarrassment and couldn't look anywhere." If you're Tweeting, you're looking for attention of others. You're in a freakin' locker room. She expect robes and individual changing stalls???

Anyhow, she WAS complaining and the AWSM winded it and took it further. Oh well. She is a hottie though.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

This thread on the subject is a tad bit more entertaining.....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=300739


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Switching gears... caption this! LMAO


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

The NFL has clearly stated that when reporters or any other 3rd party is invited into the locker room it becomes a place of business and the players/coaching staff is to act in a professional manner. Clearly they did not act as such.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Tombstone said:


> X2. I spent many years in football locker rooms, and that is the last place for a woman to be. Im with you in that I don't believe any media should be allowed in a locker room while players are in there. The locker room is a sacred place for a football team, and you have to earn the right to be in there. If you want to interview a player, give them professional courtesy and allow them to shower, change, and leave the locker room.


What Tombstone said!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

birdband01 said:


> Switching gears... caption this! LMAO


I'd love to - but I don't want an infraction.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

JJGold said:


> The NFL has clearly stated that when reporters or any other 3rd party is invited into the locker room it becomes a place of business and the players/coaching staff is to act in a professional manner. Clearly they did not act as such.


Maybe so, but none of the women I work with dress like that when they come to work and some definitely could. 
Man, woman or child, is you want to be taken seriously look the part


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

fishin styx said:


> Maybe so, but none of the women I work with dress like that when they come to work and some definitely could.
> Man, woman or child, is you want to be taken seriously look the part


Do any of them work in Mexican TV?

She is in entertainment. The outfit she had on is less revealing than some of them I've seen her in and pretty standard fare for eye candy below the border. She's not a TV reporter for them because her IQ was the highest in the land (although it may be... I don't know). Regardless of whether she showed up in a burka or bikini, you don't get to discard the rules or common courtesy just cuz you see some cleavage or tight pants. Where you work, if an outside salesperson showed up in a revealing outfit... wouldn't your boss reprimand you if you started catcalling or being obnoxious? You don't think she'd complain of harassment if you called her inappropriate names? "She was asking for it" hasn't been a valid defense in quite a while.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Do any of them work in Mexican TV?
> 
> She is in entertainment. The outfit she had on is less revealing than some of them I've seen her in and pretty standard fare for eye candy below the border. She's not a TV reporter for them because her IQ was the highest in the land (although it may be... I don't know). Regardless of whether she showed up in a burka or bikini, you don't get to discard the rules or common courtesy just cuz you see some cleavage or tight pants. Where you work, if an outside salesperson showed up in a revealing outfit... wouldn't your boss reprimand you if you started catcalling or being obnoxious? You don't think she'd complain of harassment if you called her inappropriate names? "She was asking for it" hasn't been a valid defense in quite a while.


gotcha, it the men and their evil "dangily" stuff's fault. I understand now. I didn't say she deserved it but if you'd like to be treated like a lady, please have the common courtesy to give them time to come back to reality and not get in their face when they walk off the field. On field animal=good, off field animal=bad, give them a few minutes to make the f-ing switch.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

birdband01 said:


> Switching gears... caption this! LMAO


Almost..........................


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

birdband01 said:


> Switching gears... caption this! LMAO


Must be this big to ride...


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I seen several videos on the incident both on US and Mexican TV and there is no indication that she complaint about the incident. It was another reporter and media here in the US that made a bomb out of it. 

IMO she dresses sexy, but not overboard. We see girls dressed like that on NASCAR all the time. Definitely a big cultural difference on dress code here vs. Latin America, which is understandable, It gets colder here than down south. LOL 

As far as the pics on her site, give her a break, she is a model. Cheerleaders wear more reveling outfits that what she wears and no one harasses them. 

I think she liked the attention and is going to benefit her career. I want to see that mamasita on Playboy.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

fishin styx said:


> *gotcha, it the men and their evil "dangily" stuff's fault.* I understand now. I didn't say she deserved it but if you'd like to be treated like a lady, please have the common courtesy to give them time to come back to reality and not get in their face when they walk off the field. On field animal=good, off field animal=bad, give them a few minutes to make the f-ing switch.


I never said that. Men are not animals with no self-control. Playing a football game does not give you carte blanche to act like a Neanderthal. By that standard, there's no reason why a football player couldn't dry hump Erin Andrews after a touchdown. Personally, I think the press should stay out of the locker room. Since they ARE allowed and the NFL believes that these players have the ability to control their actions in their presence, then the NFL has every right to investigate and discipline by whatever means they find appropriate. Point being... they were at their job, she was at her job. Both were responsible to behave in a manner consistent with their employer's standard. She did. They didn't. If everyone involved were off the clock, it'd be a moot point. There's no law against being annoying and no protection from being embarrassed or uncomfortable. C'est la vie.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Poor Inez*



KIKO said:


> I seen several videos on the incident both on US and Mexican TV and there is no indication that she complaint about the incident. It was another reporter and media here in the US that made a bomb out of it.
> 
> IMO she dresses sexy, but not overboard. We see girls dressed like that on NASCAR all the time. Definitely a big cultural difference on dress code here vs. Latin America, which is understandable, It gets colder here than down south. LOL
> 
> ...


EXACTLY. 
A bunch of female (battleaxe) reporters don't like the way SHE is being treated, so they complain. If Inez agrees with the female reporters then we think she is a B I a t c H, if she refutes them, then her own (female reporters) will be mad. Freaking Inez is the victim here. Show some compassion.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Do any of them work in Mexican TV?
> 
> She is in entertainment. The outfit she had on is less revealing than some of them I've seen her in and pretty standard fare for eye candy below the border. She's not a TV reporter for them because her IQ was the highest in the land (although it may be... I don't know). Regardless of whether she showed up in a burka or bikini, you don't get to discard the rules or common courtesy just cuz you see some cleavage or tight pants. *Where you work, if an outside salesperson showed up in a revealing outfit... wouldn't your boss reprimand you if you started catcalling or being obnoxious? *You don't think she'd complain of harassment if you called her inappropriate names? "She was asking for it" hasn't been a valid defense in quite a while.


and THAT is why they put me all the way down the hall by myself! Now I get it!:slimer:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

KIKO said:


> I seen several videos on the incident both on US and Mexican TV and there is no indication that she complaint about the incident. It was another reporter and media here in the US that made a bomb out of it.
> 
> IMO she dresses sexy, but not overboard. We see girls dressed like that on NASCAR all the time. Definitely a big cultural difference on dress code here vs. Latin America, which is understandable, It gets colder here than down south. LOL
> 
> ...


Riiiiiighhht !! Drunks in the first few rows at the game behave well. And cheerleaders aren't interviewing naked men in their locker room.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> and THAT is why they put me all the way down the hall by myself! Now I get it!:slimer:


I seriously doubt that was the reason...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

golddigger...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I seriously doubt that was the reason...


then what could it be?

I am unsure why I got an office to myselfsad2sm


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> then what could it be?
> 
> I am unsure why I got an office to myselfsad2sm


Most people call those "cells".


----------



## Tommy2268 (May 15, 2010)

Are male reporters allowed in female locker rooms?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Tommy2268 said:


> Are male reporters allowed in female locker rooms?


If we are talking about the WNBA it doesnt matter, everyones after the same "prize" anyway....they wouldnt be interested..


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Most people call those "cells".


"cells" sounds so informal


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

She should seriously consider buying some new jeans if she is offended by men looking at her, or whistling at her. Did you see those suckers? They were painted on, and puckered her cheeks up, like they were sitting on a platter. It is so ingrained in to men to stare at an a** like that, it's not even funny.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Flounderpounder27 said:


> She should seriously consider buying some new jeans if she is offended by men looking at her, or whistling at her. Did you see those suckers? They were painted on, and puckered her cheeks up, like they were sitting on a platter. It is so ingrained in to men to stare at an a** like that, it's not even funny.


Thank you, that's been my point all along. 
She spent dang good money for those jeans or the personal trainer that keeps it tight and I'll be danged if I'm going to be the one that makes her think it was all in vain. *LOOK AT THAT THANG, MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

they could always hire Helen Thomas----problem solved!!!!!


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

All the teams playing the Steelers voted to send her to the Pittsburg locker room----so long Ben---Hed be out for the season---but what a way to GO!!!!!


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

I don't see nothing wrong with what she was wearing. if she didn't want attention then why did she agree to numerous interviews. you are to see what she has on during her espn interview, she didn't bother to button the top three buttons to her shirt, even If she could.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

If male reporters are allowed in locker rooms, i want to cover womans beach volleyball....


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

mudhog said:


> I don't see nothing wrong with what she was wearing. if she didn't want attention then why did she agree to numerous interviews. you are to see what she has on during her espn interview, she didn't bother to button the top three buttons to her shirt, even If she could.


Now that's what I'm talking about!! If you don't gawk at that you might be pitching for the other team.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> If male reporters are allowed in locker rooms, i want to cover womans beach volleyball....


You may cover the LPGA.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> You may cover the LPGA.


I could cover these ladies.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> I could cover these ladies.


Cover 'em with what?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

the girl oozes sexuality. she dresses like sex. she looks like sex. she makes a living off of that sex. 
A twenty something male might just pick up on that and act accordingly. Especially millionaire athletes who actually have a shot.
If you gonna play the game............don't scream foul when your actions cause a reaction


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i haven't read the full interview about the incident, but is she (the reporter) complaining or is it just all the other female reporters that haven't/won't get the same treatment?

i still think women should not be allowed in the men's locker rooms, it's guys neeked, what could you possibly report on without some sort of looking from both parties, especially looking the way she does...that just has bad joojoo all over it and entrapment as well, that's a no win situation.

on the other hand, i think that male reporters should be allowed to go into female locker rooms after volleyball games (especially sand games, basketball, etc.) to due their job because in the end, male or female, they are just trying to get the story right?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> i haven't read the full interview about the incident, but is she (the reporter) complaining or is it just all the other female reporters that haven't/won't get the same treatment?
> 
> i still think women should not be allowed in the men's locker rooms, it's guys neeked, what could you possibly report on without some sort of looking from both parties...
> 
> on the other hand, i think that male reporters should be allowed to go into female locker rooms after volleyball games (especially sand games, basketball, etc.) to due their job because in the end, male or female, they are just trying to get the story right?


She didn't make the initial complaint, but she's using it to her advantage.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> She didn't make the initial complaint, but she's using it to her advantage.


ah....well, that changes things a bit....

throw me in the "running with the attention crowd" then....

i mean, obviously her tweet could have been taken out of context, she really could have been oblivious that the men in the locker room were pretty much naked and that's why she posted up her "embarrassed and can't look anywhere" comment, but on the other hand, who knows...

tough situation for both parties, but in the end, i think she could have cleared things up when the stuff hit the fan by saying she really didn't mind what happened, instead she's running with it and trying to make the all mighty dollar now.

just my .02


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's the interview I heard yesterday on CNN:

SAINZ: Well, in the locker room... In the minute I came into the locker room, I... In the minute I saw that all the players are looking at me and es'tart to make like -- like jokes and everything. So what I decide in this (unintelligible) moment is not to pay attention and go direct to the Mark locker room, and stay there and wait for him. But --

HALL: What kind of jokes were they making? What were they saying?

SAINZ: Yeah. "Oh, she's here! Look, I want to be Mexican," and something like this. But I don't feel bad in this moment because I say, "Okay, they are guys joking and that's it."

HALL: You didn't feel harassed?

SAINZ: Noooo, I didn't feel harassed -- and then go and wait for Mark, and then, eh, a colleague of mine, a female reporter come with me and say, "I'm so sorry. It's so disgustin' that this things happen. It mustn't happen," and she's very upset. I tried to calm her and say, "Let's pretend nothing happened. I'm focusing on my job."

HALL: There was ANOTHER female reporter --

SAINZ: Yes. I think they --

HALL: -- who said that she was DISGUSTED by the way the players were talking to you?

SAINZ: Yes, because she is hearing what they are talking about. She's closer for the -- the -- the players, and I was all in the locker so she's the main witness of everything.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what she faced in that locker room is nothing compared to what she would have been in the locker room of a men's Mexican soccer team.

I guarantee it.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

24Buds said:


> and THAT is why they put me all the way down the hall by myself! Now I get it!:slimer:


Hey Buds..... Never mind I think I know the answerangelsm


----------



## Tommy2268 (May 15, 2010)

This is what the players said...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> I thought she was dressed fine, now if she was doing the weather then we all know how them Mexican weather women dress:wink:
> 
> Plus she isn't the one complaining, who cares


and has a VERY NICE BUTT


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

If she ddin't dress the way she does... there would Never be a Problem!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

if she came to my job dressed like that i would follow her around like a lil lost puppy dog looking at that nice butt and barking at her. she knows/knew what she was getting into when she put them jeans on that morning. don;t see what she has to complain about.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Ain't that busch sign on the wrong side?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

a typical overblown non-story indicative of the nonsensical tabloid times we live in.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> a typical overblown non-story indicative of the nonsensical tabloid times we live in.


Exactly


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> I could cover these ladies.


With a pearl necklace?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> a typical overblown non-story indicative of the nonsensical tabloid times we live in.


so you thought she was hot too, huh. I'd let her interview me in the locker room, I'd make her job lmao


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> With a pearl necklace?


Absolutely, get the camera crew ready!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> With a pearl necklace?


hahahaha X2


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Just go here...
http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11143861&postcount=25
http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11143862&postcount=26
http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11143863&postcount=27


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

porkchoplc said:


> Just go here...
> http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11143861&postcount=25
> http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11143862&postcount=26
> http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11143863&postcount=27


thanks. now i have to go back to work with a WOODY:hairout::hairout::hairout::hairout:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

as with all gurls.....some where is a guy who is SICK of her shtuff!


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

24Buds said:


> as with all gurls.....some where is a guy who is SICK of her shtuff!


True dat but I bet he moves away from her much more slowly than he would one that was less easy on the eyes lol.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I think I have a new screensaver now, thanks porkchopic. rs


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> *as with all gurls*.....some where is a guy who is SICK of her shtuff!


Nuh unh.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

fishin styx said:


> Thank you, that's been my point all along.
> She spent dang good money for those jeans or the personal trainer that keeps it tight and I'll be danged if I'm going to be the one that makes her think it was all in vain. *LOOK AT THAT THANG, MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





txgoddess said:


> Nuh unh.


Oh yea you are correct. All but 2. My wife (in the event she reads this) and txgoddess. Hey gurl how you doin?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

she needs a little towel snappin


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> she needs a little towel snappin


 Among other things.....


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Momma better get home pretty quick or I may have to handle this myself.......hehehe!


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*Baby Got Back*






Do you see the chitter on that critter?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

"My anaconda don't want none unless you got bun's hon'." Classic. rs


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

most of you guys better stay out of south america, thats just every day attire down there


----------

